# Nokia BL-4C Battery Explode



## Cool G5 (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw on Aajtak that now nokia's BL-4C battery are exploding due to same reason as BL-5C.The exposion was reported in Uttarpradesh.
Nokia is yet to make any comment on this issue.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

oh! problem in bl4c too, now? i hope bl6c is safe!

i think nokia should chuck Matsushita as the battery supplier now or they should fine that company!


----------



## mustang (Aug 23, 2007)

This bad news for the NOKIA users,bcoz First in BL-5c,then now in 4-c,Tomorrow it will be i 6c or in others,it is really a big problem against mobile users,bcoz this problems starts with a very highly branded company NOKIA,then what will be for the other companies,i think that in future it will may be starts in the others,this would be dangerous for the people/environment in many ways.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 23, 2007)

living with a BL-5C battery fearing of explosion  i have reported in their site.God knows when will  they replace. 
btwn battery explosion means how much impact  like a heated bulb explode?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 23, 2007)

Omg....


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 23, 2007)

The fundamental technology behind the present generation of Lithium-ion cells - the batteries that power nearly every laptop computer and mobile phone in the world - is inherently dangerous and must be changed to ensure safety, according to experts.

source : THE TELEGRAPH Dt 22/08/2007


----------



## praka123 (Aug 23, 2007)

i used to keep my cellphone in jeans pocket


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 23, 2007)

^^^ you never know! there haf been incidents of explosion too.



			
				mustang said:
			
		

> This bad news for the NOKIA users,bcoz First in BL-5c,then now in 4-c,Tomorrow it will be i 6c or in others,it is really a big problem against mobile users,bcoz this problems starts with a very highly branded company NOKIA,then what will be for the other companies,i think that in future it will may be starts in the others,this would be dangerous for the people/environment in many ways.


don't worry. all other brands are safe as of now! its only your "highly branded" company - nokia (now whatever that means!) which is facing the problem!


----------



## amol48 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> I saw on Aajtak that now nokia's BL-4C battery are exploding due to same reason as BL-5C.The exposion was reported in Uttarpradesh.
> Nokia is yet to make any comment on this issue.



Dude firstly let me make you very clear.. The BL-5C battery never exploded. It was just hyped by 3 grade news channels like aajtak and India TV.... See NDTV English or Times now they just reported problems of overheating. Also Nokia had issued ADs next day in all newspapers and in that too, it reported problem of overheating that too only in 100 cases not all.. And Nokia clearly mentioned that it is just a product *ADVISORY* and not a product *RECALL*l but it will still be issuing FREE batteries... 

And I think this BL-4C issue too is just hyped by the media !! What else these AajTak guys can do !!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 23, 2007)

i wont believe anything from aaj tak directly 
and i dont use nokia.


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL i think this is due to some battery explode virus.  All of a sudden just after nokia announced about this thing. 

This bl-4c case is just not true. This is just a setup of this craop news channels. I mean waaahaaaahaaa all of a sudden all nokia batteries start to explode, what a co-incidence.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 23, 2007)

@ prakash bro, some report says a welder died 3 hours after the explosion. the explosion damaged his reproductory organ coz he was keeping his cell in his trouser pocket! this is the main reason for all this chaotic issue. 


WARNING: for nokia BL-xx series users, please avoid keeping ur cell in trouser pocket.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 23, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ prakash bro, some report says a welder died 3 hours after the explosion. the explosion damaged his reproductory organ coz he was keeping his cell in his trouser pocket! this is the main reason for all this chaotic issue.
> 
> 
> WARNING: for nokia BL-xC series users, please avoid keeping ur cell in trouser pocket.


Nokia s**** avoid their phones.


----------



## assasin (Aug 24, 2007)

Hope that this trend wont start with the BP-6M batteries.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys.... is there any connection with Matshita and Matsushita? Cause if there is, then it will explain why my Matshita DVD drives (of my laptop I mean), provided by HP, keep failing..... 4 replacements in one year....


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Dude firstly let me make you very clear.. The BL-5C battery never exploded. It was just hyped by 3 grade news channels like aajtak and India TV.... See NDTV English or Times now they just reported problems of overheating. Also Nokia had issued ADs next day in all newspapers and in that too, it reported problem of overheating that too only in 100 cases not all.. And Nokia clearly mentioned that it is just a product *ADVISORY* and not a product *RECALL*l but it will still be issuing FREE batteries...
> 
> And I think this BL-4C issue too is just hyped by the media !! What else these AajTak guys can do !!



I also know that these news channel overhype the things.
But they clearly showed a damaged battery.(It was not in it's regular shape & all the chemicals were running out.)
I didn't mean to say the battery explode,but there is chance always.


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 24, 2007)

This news is not reported in all channels, but only a select few known to overhype any news. No newspapers here in Pune mentioned this incident. So can I really believe the news?? No!!


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

first we have laptops that explode  now cellphones too-I am seriously worried about future marriages and reproduction for guys who r using either of these


----------



## amol48 (Aug 24, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> This news is not reported in all channels, but only a select few known to overhype any news. No newspapers here in Pune mentioned this incident. So can I really believe the news?? No!!



Ya dude that is for sure over-hyped by media, but regarding newspapers what you said I don't agree.. Me too live in Pune and the very next day TOI and Herald reported about this news. Also there was Nokia AD in both the newspaper separately. Whatever it might be, but this is for sure that the batteries never exploded.

And regarding what Aajtak showed about the leaked battery as someone said in this forum, buddy I just wanna say that it's *'AAJTAK*' and it can do anything for news. Make it or *FAKE* it !!! That's what AAJTAK is


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 25, 2007)

@amol48
I know that the news about BL-5C battery was published in all the newspapers and shown on all the news channels. But this news is about another battery that is BL-4C which is stated to be exploding. I said I don't believe the news of BL-4C exploding not the news regarding any news of BL-5C. I myself own a phone that uses BL-5C and I have already checked for its any possible chances of being the one of the lots that is affected.
Regarding Aajtak you are totally correct!!


----------

